# Computer Virus Used to Fuck Up Nuclear Centrifuges



## wokofshame (Jan 19, 2011)

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/16/world/middleeast/16stuxnet.html

Stuxnet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Was Stuxnet Built to Attack Iran's Nuclear Program? - PCWorld Business Center

...that's pretty damn cool, the question is, will some independent hackers copy this virus and use it fuck up other countries nuclear programs as well?
Hackers could help with world peace, pretty awesome


----------

